# Wheelie?



## benc63 (Jan 26, 2013)

6.15 got a very distressed call about a large snake at a nearby property.
Searching, searching, From the front and sides a wheelie bin fits snuggly to the ground but there is a gap across the back.







Later that evening a nice little Bandy bandy.






and a red phase death adder.






Coming over a rise in the road. a ridge top engulfed in flame.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 28, 2013)

i got a large black snake from underneath a wheelie bin on thursday

hope you didnt take the python far!
looks like you went for a drive around the back of terry hills


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 28, 2013)

Sheesh! Checkout that fire! Hope no one here has been affected! They are terrible especially the bloody arsonists who light them!
nice rescue! A gorgeous diamond! Something about bandy bandy's are so intriguing. Oh and love the death adder!


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Jan 28, 2013)

Great photos. All very good looking specimens. The fire shot is awesome.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 28, 2013)

Can you package up the Diamond and send it my way so I can keep it safe from the fire???


----------



## benc63 (Jan 28, 2013)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i got a large black snake from underneath a wheelie bin on thursday
> 
> hope you didnt take the python far!



I only ever move them away from the house, often convincing the owners to leave them on the property.
Very dense population in this area, five moved in the last two weeks.
Usually its just because they are curled up on a saddle or hay bale in a tack room.
Maximum distance moved would be a few hundred metres.


----------

